# Live CD and ntfs-3g



## 6502 (Aug 8, 2020)

I have to repair the file system of NTFS formatted HDD. I hope ntfs-3g may do the job. If I boot FreeBSD Live CD, how can I install ntfs-3g in ramdisk / tmp?


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 8, 2020)

There is an how to by *VladiBG:*









						FreeBSD LiveCD - installing a small set of tools from packages on read-only file system
					

If you ever happen to use a LiveCD to restore or diagnose some computer and you have only the Bootable DVD you can use this method to install additional software that you need in the ram drive. In the following example i will show you how to boot and install sysutils/testdisk midnight-commander...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## a6h (Aug 8, 2020)

You need windows, rescue disk or installation, to fix NTFS problem, reliably.
Get a Microsoft Windows 10 evaluation ISO, it's free for 90 days, and check your drives

Windows USB > Boot
Repair your computer > Troubleshoot > Command Prompt

To fix errro (no bad sectors checking) [it takes less time]
`chkdsk C: /x /f`

To fix errro (and bad sectors checking) [very long!]
`chkdsk C: /x /r`

Options:
`/f` Fixes errors
`/r` Locates/recovers bad sectors
`/x` Forces dismount the volume


----------



## 6502 (Aug 8, 2020)

chkdsk probably will not help. The NTFS is seriously broken and is necessary tool like "GetDataBack For NTFS" (for Windows). I hope ntfs-3g can do similar job.


----------

